# Trigger for Ruger MKII  22 lr pistol



## QuakerBoy (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there a good aftermarket trigger that can be adjusted to eliminate the creep on a Ruger MKII pistol?


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 23, 2007)

Volquartsen or Clarks


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 23, 2007)

I was looking at a volquartsen (sp) last night...there was a trigger package for bout 99 dollars (more than just the trigger..)  wasn't sure of the quality


----------



## edge (Jan 24, 2007)

I've installed a Vol on a Mark II a couple of times. Lightens up the pull nicely. Quality seemed as good as factory.

e


----------

